# Adjust time before mic turns off when dictating



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

I dictate to Google Docs using my iPad. It works very well but if I pause for a moment to take a breath or collect my thoughts the mic turns itself off and I have to touch the mic icon to resume dictating.
How can I adjust this so it waits a bit longer before turning off?


----------



## brooklynboy (Jul 11, 2005)

raygdw said:


> I dictate to Google Docs using my iPad. It works very well but if I pause for a moment to take a breath or collect my thoughts the mic turns itself off and I have to touch the mic icon to resume dictating.
> How can I adjust this so it waits a bit longer before turning off?


Check your settings on the iPad under Sound.


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

brooklynboy said:


> Check your settings on the iPad under Sound.


There is no setting in sounds that would adjust this see screenshot.


----------



## brooklynboy (Jul 11, 2005)

raygdw said:


> There is no setting in sounds that would adjust this see screenshot.


Which OS are you using and may I assume you are using the internal microphone on the iPad?


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

brooklynboy said:


> Which OS are you using and may I assume you are using the internal microphone on the iPad?


Yes internal mic. Version 10.3.2


----------



## brooklynboy (Jul 11, 2005)

And you are not using the enhanced microphone function?


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

brooklynboy said:


> And you are not using the enhanced microphone function?


I am sorry but I do not understand the question. I just open Google Docs > Open a new Doc > Up pops the keyboard > > I click the Mic Icon and dictate. 
What is this enhanced mic function?


----------



## brooklynboy (Jul 11, 2005)

raygdw said:


> I am sorry but I do not understand the question. I just open Google Docs > Open a new Doc > Up pops the keyboard > > I click the Mic Icon and dictate.
> What is this enhanced mic function?


If you don't see the enhanced microphone option, then you are not using it.

V10.3 is a fairly old version of OS. Have you tried to upgrade?


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

brooklynboy said:


> If you don't see the enhanced microphone option, then you are not using it.
> 
> V10.3 is a fairly old version of OS. Have you tried to upgrade?


Actually, it is the latest version. See attached screen shot


----------



## brooklynboy (Jul 11, 2005)

That message is a bit misleading. The message refer to the latest version of the software that your iPad can use. I have a 1st generation iPod touch which uses OS 10.3. I get the same message. Same with my iBook, pre intel chip, which can only use 10.4.

I cannot update any of those 2 devices. They work perfectly at the moment. With my iBook, I can go almost anywhere. However, as browsers get updated, I cannot log onto some sites.

The latest version of OS is 10.12.4.


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

brooklynboy said:


> That message is a bit misleading. The message refer to the latest version of the software that your iPad can use. I have a 1st generation iPod touch which uses OS 10.3. I get the same message. Same with my iBook, pre intel chip, which can only use 10.4.
> 
> I cannot update any of those 2 devices. They work perfectly at the moment. With my iBook, I can go almost anywhere. However, as browsers get updated, I cannot log onto some sites.
> 
> The latest version of OS is 10.12.4.


So I think you are saying that there is a later version of iOS than 10.3 but it can't be run on my device. This is an iPad, not an iBook as I said in my op. According to Apple, this is the latest iOS for the iPad so as there is no newer version I can't install one. I am therefore looking for a solution that can be used on my iPad


----------



## brooklynboy (Jul 11, 2005)

There are newer versions of the OS but they won't work on your iPad as they won't work on my iBook or iPod.

You can't install any newer versions on your iPad.

With that old a version of the OS, there may not be a answer to your issue.

Try logging onto the Apple site. Click on support and look for the link to the Apple support team. Send them a email. Apple is really good about their support and replying. I had a issue with my iPod and OS 10.3 and being unable to update. They worked with me until the issue was solved even though Apple may no longer support that version.

The best part of the support was that it was free..


----------

